

Devastating LTE apropos of the paper Methylphenidate exposure and neuron loss - fasteo
http://www.plosone.org/annotation/listThread.action?root=53905

======
fasteo
We discussed this[1] yesterday, but this letter to the editor is worth
reading. Lots of useful info for reading and understanding a scientific paper.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8263515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8263515)

edited: One of the paper author has just reply to the LTE

